# Anyone plow with a Golf Cart?



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a Yamaha G-9 gas golf cart (Golf Truck) packed too the gills with goodies and lights. I have a Craftsman all steel 42 in. garden tractor plow. Since nobody has plowed with a golf cart befor I had to fabricate my own steel frame. I made two pushplate type arms coming off of the front end that are welded into the 2" diameter pipe frame that runs around the whole truck. The pushplates have been joined at the top with thick channel iron, and are joined at the bottem with an angle iron. The plow has a steel neck that connects to the truck through a square plate bolted to two 1/2" thick steel strips. The steel strips bolt on and off to the two pushplates. The lift mechanism is manual, and is controlled by a rod that comes out to the left of the truck and is pulled back and pushed foreward. The plow does angle left and right.

My truck also sports about 65 amps of lights, a trailer hitch, a wing blade (in the making), a 4" lift kit, Bigger tires, and chains to go on the tires. My attachments are a 1/2 ton trailer from Craftsman, a 42" plow from Craftsman, and sander which I made.

I do not know how to post pictures so if anyone could give me some tips.

-Thann


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

we use a kawasaki golf cart at the driving range i work at which we use a picker to pick up golf balls, always wondering what it can do in the snow with a plow, try here for picture help http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15417&highlight=post+picture


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

That sounds awesome. I can't wait to see pictures. Where in Portland do you use it? On sidewalks? I am in the Deering High School area.

Get those pics posted!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL!!! Anything with a motor that moves can PLOW!... 
Now, I just need a plow mount for my Grand Daughters', Dora, Jeep, any one know where I can get one? I bet I have to Fab one up myself....


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Can I E-Mail anyone my pictures and they post them for me. The pictures are not sized properly, and I am not a very computeristical person. Thank you.

-Thann


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

What Happened to the pics?


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

He never sent them to me to resize...


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Mr. Stuffed Deere, I just sent them to you tonight, I hope they got to you?

-Thann


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

OK, im here all the time on the comp, you can send them to me at [email protected] if you need someone to post/resize them, just let me know!


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok Dudes...

Here they are!!! SWEET!!!


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Great Job, Mr. Stuffed Deere, they look great!. Thank you very much

-Thann


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> LOL!!! Anything with a motor that moves can PLOW!...
> Now, I just need a plow mount for my Grand Daughters', Dora, Jeep, any one know where I can get one? I bet I have to Fab one up myself....


Nice!

Do you offer a plow for the Dora Jeep? If you do she would like one with full hydro/electric though.

One Q? Whats going on with the trailer hitch?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

What do you mean what's going on with the trailer hitch, it is an 8 ton pintle hook/ball hitch , and it is attached to my 1/2 ton Craftsman trailer. The chain is a safety chain, which I wrap around the hitch, because I haven't installed rings yet. The attachment part on the trailer was homemade by me, because it came with a stupid little pin thing, that I decided was not tough enough for me.

-Thann


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It' not the pitnel hitch (nice touch thought) I guess it's the trailer tung.
It just looks cobbled together? The angel iron and ring.
I'm not slamming you. I kind of like it.
I like seeing what people build. Like your set up, out of what they have laying around.:waving:


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

The ring is a pipe ring, that has a treaded hole on one side. In the hole I incert a bolt, that first goes through a hole in the aluminum angle iron I put one nut on the bolt before it went through the angle iron, and attached the safety chain there. The angle iron is sideways a little, because the bolt attaching it to the trailer tongue came loose, allowing it to swing. I tightened this up soon after i noticed it. Thank you, I like the pintle hook too, I can tow ball trailers, and hook trailers, which I have both. I grabed the hitch off of an old bucket truck I had sitting around.

-Thann


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

*Wow!*

That has to be one of the weirdest looking things I've ever seen! Kinda cool though, how well does it push the snow?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

As good as any ATV, possibly better because it is more of a truck (bigger). I have made some enhansements to the clutch, and engine.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Is it 4x4? If not a ATV is way better


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I am going to explore modifying it into a 4x4 vehicle, but no, it is not a 4x4. She does awesome with just rear wheel drive. The rear wheels are very luggy, and I put really grippy chains on them, that have shoes. The front wheels are also pretty luggy. I put a 4" lift kit on it also, so she won't get stuck. See the signature.

-Thann


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Thats really cool!


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

i see golf carts plow snow all the time out on the ice to clean up the drag strip after the ice starts to get chewed up from everyone racing. i dont know how they woudl do if there were alot of snow, but they do a great job just cleaning up .


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Saw this one driving by.*

Sorry the picts aren't any better, I was driving by at about 30 with traffic behind me.....


----------



## rgjlawn (Nov 29, 2004)

*Kubota RTV with cab and plow*

Go to RGJLAWNANDLANDSCAPING.COM and check out the RTV.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

*That's cool*

I'm just getting into the snow biz. I was thinking about getting a golf cart to plow snow. I would like to know, how well and how much snow can it push? Does it plow heavy wet snow?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Lawn Enforcer, if your serious, what is your rational for considering getting a golf cart to start your business? Do you live near some links and have a cart already? Are you in some neighborhood full of little drives? Seriously an ATV would be better, the gearing and suspension are better.


----------



## sno king (Feb 12, 2005)

*Ok....*

I like the idea, but what is that monstrosity of metal on the right side of the cart? And from the tounge oof that trailer im not thinking 1/2 ton. Craftsman dosent even make a road worth trailer


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

sno king said:


> I like the idea, but what is that monstrosity of metal on the right side of the cart? And from the tounge oof that trailer im not thinking 1/2 ton. Craftsman dosent even make a road worth trailer


I think it's the mounting for the wing plow which he is building for it.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

If he builds a wing plow, it's going to have a big gap between the front blade and the wing blade, for snow to come through... because that plow is narrower than the wing plow frame.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

sno king said:


> I like the idea, but what is that monstrosity of metal on the right side of the cart? And from the tounge oof that trailer im not thinking 1/2 ton. Craftsman dosent even make a road worth trailer


What is up with the pintle hitch anyway... how much weight do you think a golf cart can pull/handle with out doing a wheelie....

1/2 ton trailer??? The tongue would buckle at that weight... Maybe you mean 1/2 yard???


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think he does mean a 1/2 ton trailer. I am not sure if Craftsman makes one, but I know Agri-Fab does. It has four wheels to counter act the weight... so atleast the gold cart would not be doing wheelies! Found a link. Says it hauls 1000 pounds... last I checked that was a 1/2 ton. Now, can the cart pull it? Guess we'll have to see!

http://www.agri-fab.com/dump45_0316.html


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Genlemen, so many questions the tounge on the trailler is homemade. It is only temporary, until I can fab up something real. The trailler does hold 1,000 lbs, and is made by craftsman. The wheel is mounted in the middle so it does not put much weight on the tounge. You would be suprised at how much the truck can haul though, I take portable mixers, boat traillers, and my Ingrassoll-Rand air compressor. The rear coil springs will fully compress at about 1,000 pounds My modifications to the frame and powertrain have helped a lot. The frame on the right front is in fact a wing mount. The main plow is going to have a bolt on extention to fill the gap between the plows. Right now she pushes about 8 inches both wet and fluffy. I never max out on snow. Any more questions?

-Thann


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

wow that looks like a lot of fab time


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Fordistough said:


> The attachment part on the trailer was homemade by me, because it came with a stupid little pin thing, that I decided was not tough enough for me.
> 
> -Thann


You're worried about a stupid little pin thing not being tough enough...but yet you plow with a golf cart?? 

Don't get me wrong, not bashing you or the cart. I just thought that was kind of funny. It's always cool to see people's creations & inventions. There's a kid over on lawsite.com that built this Mad Max type machine from golf cart that's cooler then heck. He has racks & hooks all over to hang stuff...the kid really thought it out pretty good.

Good job Thann.

Buck


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

20 years in the snow business.......that golf cart is amazing...I am going to try plows on all my 2wdrives...hey snofarmer, how about a plow off between the Dora jeep and the cart


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL...
The plow off will have to wait, as the jeep is in the impound and she has had her driving privileges revoked. 
She ran over the neighbor kid.... 
She was laughing the whole time she was driving over him. 

Her mom was not impressed!!!:realmad: 

But I was thinking ,,,, Hey! their goes a chip of the old block!!!! lol
Can't wait until I can get her in a plow truck.....



P.S. she is only 3yrs old....


----------

